# S.Altuvei / S.Brantii



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Some pics of my divided tank.
View attachment 41646
View attachment 41645
All of them in one shot
View attachment 41647


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice red eyes!

I am asuming that the atluvei is on the left and the brandtii is on the right, right?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool nice fishes, both are in great shape.

how long have you had them?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!Those are awesome Fish and Nice Pics


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

whats size tank is that? and how big are they?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Very nice red eyes!
> 
> I am asuming that the atluvei is on the left and the brandtii is on the right, right?
> [snapback]809762[/snapback]​












and they look great


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

nice! i miss my altuveii


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, they look great















What size are they?

I also dig your clean-up crew








What's that thing on the forground in that full shot, btw?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, they look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. The S.Altuvei is 6.5" and the S.Brantii is 5" (had them since July 04). I will move theS.Brantii to a 65gal and then the S.Altuvei can have this 90gal to himself. As for the "thing" in the foreground in the full shot its a piece of mopani wood that the Gold Nugget pleco and Chinese Algae eater like to hide out in.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> As for the "thing" in the foreground in the full shot its a piece of mopani wood that the Gold Nugget pleco and Chinese Algae eater like to hide out in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, I meant the Chinese Algae Eater itself...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE Fish!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice pair of p's.









i used to have a gold nugget plec but my rhom ate him


----------

